# Homemade broadhead target?



## Jasper9 (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a nice target, but it's for field points only. I really don't care to buy a broadhead target; what do you use? 

I have a safe, steep hill in my backyard. I'm thinking of digging out a small area in the bank, removing all the rocks, loosening the soil and maybe adding some sand. I could then hang a paper target and shoot into the bank. 

Suggestions?


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

That'll work, but obviously will dull the broadheads quickly--just screen the dirt and sand through 1/8" mesh hardware cloth to get the small rocks out--


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

think of taking a knife and slicing sandpaper with it, that's what will happen to your broadheads. you need a foam target, and even they are sacrificial.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

if you shoot muzzys you get practice blades they come dull so happy shooting


----------



## birddogin (May 21, 2011)

I picked up a cheap target at Wal Mart for Broadheads for about $30. I believe it has the Buckmaster name on it. You can shoot field points at it, but my bag target works better for that. Good luck.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

tractor supply will give foam styrofoam blocks for free from their shippments. thats what I use


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

You can just buy a bag of mulch or moss or similar landscaping material and wrap it in (more) plastic.


----------



## WisDeerHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

onyx48166 said:


> tractor supply will give foam styrofoam blocks for free from their shippments. thats what I use


I went to TSC a couple weeks ago and they would not give me the foam blocks. Said archery guys told they they did not stop arrows. Didn't get a chance to see for myself :sad:


----------



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

I am going to build a broadhead target out of old drop ceiling tiles.I will let everyone know how it works.Wish i knew how to add pics i would show my carpet target that has at least 10000 shots and still like the day i built it


----------



## cgriebsomer14 (Feb 23, 2011)

I take 2ft by 2ft styrofoam coolers that haue 1in thick walls and seal the lid shut and shoot 1 can of great stuff insulating foam into it, hasn't failed me yet and i shoot swhackers into it.


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

Have been using the sand for about 10 years and there is no reason that I can think of that will change my mind until I take my last shot. Although you would not believe the looks I get and the questions as to why I carry a toothbrush in my hip quiver. Sometines I forget to take it out of the quiver after a little bit of broadhead practice. Use it for cleaning off the broadhead after every shot.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

cgriebsomer14 said:


> I take 2ft by 2ft styrofoam coolers that haue 1in thick walls and seal the lid shut and shoot 1 can of great stuff insulating foam into it, hasn't failed me yet and I shoot swhackers into it
> .


 Thats probably why it hasn't failed yet.


----------



## cgriebsomer14 (Feb 23, 2011)

also use rages and muzzys, the swhackers are what ive been using lately


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

I dont think ( but i could be wrong ) that a styrofoam ice chest filled with great stuff would do very well with my arrows. I have used it before to repair targets and first shot was a pass through !!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

But I use a fixed blade head. Not a expandable


----------



## Buckeye7922 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have an old heavy bag (punching bag) i use for broadheads


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Lerie said:


> Have been using the sand for about 10 years and there is no reason that I can think of that will change my mind until I take my last shot. Although you would not believe the looks I get and the questions as to why I carry a toothbrush in my hip quiver. Sometines I forget to take it out of the quiver after a little bit of broadhead practice. Use it for cleaning off the broadhead after every shot.


I love the sand bank idea. I wouldn't reuse any broadhead after shooting it to any kind of target so sacrificing one or two for target practice would be ok. Besides, my broadheads fly just like my field points so once I check each hunting arrow for proper flight I go back to field points for practice throughout the season


----------

